# My Photos (just starting)



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Hi guys, ive posted a few topics trying to get help, so far ive only been to the gym twice cos i feel like such a lemon when im there as i really have no clue how to use the equipment properly LOL, on monday my mate who used to train alot in brazil is coming with me to show me what to do, and on monday were gona do, chest, triceps and trapz, hopefully he will give me some idea what i need to be doing, 

anyhow, im currently 140lbs (yup just 10st lol) im 5,8

lean mass 119lbs (maximusle website estimate)

fat mass 21lbs (maximusle website estimate)

body fat % 15 (maximusle website estimate)

anyhow the pictures mg:

chest and arms #1:










Chest + Arms #2










Calfs:










Comments and suggestions please, ive just started in the last week n a bit a diet to increase my daily calorie intake, though i havnt been able to keep to it every day due to work.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi mate, you got a good base to build from there. Already a pretty good muscle tone and quite lean.

With a smart training program and diet your soon start packing on the mass.

I wouldnt worry about feeling silly at the gym mate, every body has to start somewhere right, just ask for an induction maybe. So a member of staff will show you around and teach you how to use each piece of equipment.

This forum is full of good information, i would check out big's "how to grow" thread. IMO its a great read and gives newbies a good idea of where to start.

Good luck mate


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

i agree good base mate whats your diet like


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I would say you have less BF than 15% from lookuing at you. Your calves seem naturally large, do you skateboard or something?

Have a look at this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html#post105134

It's great info for newbies, I was your size when I started out (maybe a bit smaller) - I can get to around 175lbs naturally, I am a similar build - so it should give you some idea. Basically train simple and eat lots of protien - it's all in that thread mate.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

I megatron,

I do agree ive got rather large and fairly defined calfs, as in i can see 2 parts of muscle from them. i think this comes from my childhood days of ALWAYS being on my bike, i used to ride bout 3-4 miles pretty much every day, either to school and back or around the lakes and woods where i used to live.

I used to skate for bout 4-5 years, but have not done for over a year now due to no time and other intrests. board is still in the corner if i ever get the urge to go again though 

cheers for the link to the thread, im just off to read it now, ive got a pretty high protein diet i think, lots of tuna (cant get enough of it  ), and meats, and rice, few veg but its mainly green beans and cabbage.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Just a little tip: get skipjack tuna, as they are younger fish, they contain less heavy metals (good if you eat lots of tuna - as you don't get rid of things like mercury from your system).


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

megatron said:


> Just a little tip: get skipjack tuna, as they are younger fish, they contain less heavy metals (good if you eat lots of tuna - as you don't get rid of things like mercury from your system).


ive read that eating garlic is good for getting rid of toxins like heavy metals


----------



## bignuts (Apr 10, 2007)

I love how when everyone posts their leg pics they dont take their trousers OFF or put shorts on, they just drop their trousers round their ankles.

Dunno why, i just think it looks well funny n it makes me laugh...it's got that 'carry-on' element to it i reckon...like you've been caught


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

probably because its to much hassle to then put them back on 

i can redo the photo and wear some sexi red heals if you want mate  LOL


----------



## louis crawley (Dec 11, 2006)

hi guys need to put mass on i dont eat red meat my only meat intake is chicken can anyone suggest a good builder with not too much carbs in please i would appreciate your help

louis

www.aceamerican.co.uk


----------



## louis crawley (Dec 11, 2006)

yes your rite i ws in the salon next door and one of the girl asked to see my legs and you know i did the same thing i could of pulled up my track suit bottom but didnt pulled them down maybe to expose my tanned skinny calfs lol

why do we do this mg:



bignuts said:


> I love how when everyone posts their leg pics they dont take their trousers OFF or put shorts on, they just drop their trousers round their ankles.
> 
> Dunno why, i just think it looks well funny n it makes me laugh...it's got that 'carry-on' element to it i reckon...like you've been caught


yes your r


----------



## bignuts (Apr 10, 2007)

see! i knew i wasnt the only one who saw the comedy factor in the 'trousers round the ankles'-photos.

as for the red heels newkid...its either leopard print or nuffin...grrrr!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

megatron said:


> I would say you have less BF than 15% from lookuing at you. Your calves seem naturally large, do you skateboard or something?


Just thought id add a little update,

Used one of those bodyfat measureing devices, and my result was 8.3%

i thought that was a bit to low LOL,


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

No, i cant see you being 8.3%. The problem with bf devices is there are so many variables; exercise done, rest, alcahol consumption, when you last ate or drunk etc


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

so how do you get an accurate reading?

i did use it mid workout heh,

i rarly drink alcohol its normaly on a fri / sat night after work and then its only 1 or 2 drinks as its free


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

lol...i had this prob...the f*cking machine in my gym!.. i always get the reading 5.5% ... now im lean but thats ridiculous! what really anoys me is that it work for everyone else, just not me. Its like it has it in for me...rise of the machines, terminator style..well almost.

Does any one have any possible awnsers to as why this is the case?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

maybe its linked to the site HOTORNOT.COM and the reading it gives you is an instant rank?

or maybe its sometthing in our blood.....

like the Heart Rate machines on the treadmills, NEVER work for me, it just says, please hold the sensors then comes up with HR instead of a number... RUBBISH LOL.


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

u got good legs dont suit ur upper body as its bigger .. but as every one saying good base to start with... if i were u,, ill just eat and eat and eat... for now, forget about getting muscles out, until u like the weight..

u might think diffrent.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Cheers for the advice arian, im a bit confused in your first post, do you mean my legs are to small? or my upper body is to small? if its the latter i know hence me trying to work out 

heres a pic i took today, full frontal ;-) (easy boys) hopefully gives you a better idea of overal size/shape.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you skateboard?

If so what leg is on the board and what leg is pushing?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

i skated for 4-5 years with the last 2 on and off, but ive not skated at all in the last year. i was goofy (meaning my right foot was at the front of the board and i pushed with my left.

i dunno the big deal though as ive always had big calfs, as does my dad. my dads always been a bit porkey. hope i dont follow in his steps, that said even when he was a kid he was chubby.

i think ive said before but i used to ride my bike when i was at secondary school EVERY day lol, and i was riding 2-3 miles daily. i think that helped my legs at a younger age more than the skateboarding.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Conrad said:


> lDoes any one have any possible awnsers to as why this is the case?


Bone density, my guess


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Physique looks fine mate, I'd just concentrate on your head, you seem to be holding a lot of water there.

On a serious note I looked like this when I was around 19-22, whilst at Uni. I used to skate and surf a lot. I varied between 9 and 10 st. I remember getting to 11 and thinking I was well big!! I remember eating loads of processed ham and toast... them were the days. I also remember meeting a guy at the gym (now a good friend) and he was massive. He thought I was on winstrol or something cos my BF was really low and I looked ripped!!

Train hard, eat hard and sleep hard and you'll make great progress...Best of luck.

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

megatron said:


> Bone density, my guess


I think it depends a lot on the water you hold too and whether you take AAS.

Last year 1 week before my Gravesend show I had a body stat test and my % was 13.7...Hmmm. Either that or my internal oragans must be coated in a few KG of flab!!

James


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the words James.

nice to see even some one of my build can change dramatically.

ive just had a year out, been working silly hours and silly shifts, but ive only got 8 days left before i quit  then its preparing for my holiday, which im away for july, when i come back in august, ill be able to sort my diet out and stick to it, as ive said before my current job makes that rather hard LOL.

roll on july


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Right Little update i think.

Been training properly since i got bk off my holiday, so that was beginning of August.

My Workout consists of Deadlifts (using trap bar), bench, dips, chins, standing military press.

I only train twice a week cos the 2days directly after training im pretty tired.

Anyhow, piccies, took a couple today.



















Sorry for the bluryness on this one, Currently doing 117.5kg for 20reps.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Bloody hell,is that a gym or an S & M Dungeon your in?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

it plays as both


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

good luck mate

whats your long term goals???


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

to get biiiiiig! bout 12stone of lean muscle, would do me tbh.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice work dale, keep up the good work.

Who is that gaylord taking the pics??


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

LOL Bully..

Cheers


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Heres a couple pictures from today:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Calfs look good dude, i bet Cal is jealous with his 2 bits of white cotten hanging from his shorts


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

LOL no comment


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Bloody hell,is that a gym or an S & M Dungeon your in?


but of both mate :biggrin:



> Who is that gaylord taking the pics??


GIT!

coming on a treat aint he 

just got to find some dudes who want to pay me 20 quid an hour now 

ya gotta love BRAWN


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Calfs look good dude, i bet Cal is jealous with his 2 bits of white cotten hanging from his shorts


just saw that you ass biscuit! :gun:

oddly dales calves are only 1/2" bigger than mine-

fookers do look much better than mine tho tis true


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> just saw that you ass biscuit! :gun:
> 
> oddly dales calves are only 1/2" bigger than mine-
> 
> fookers do look much better than mine tho tis true


Hehehehe, i thought you missed it first time


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Bit bored tonight so i thought id take some recent comparason photos from before i started training.

first off, things ive noticed a difference in are;

triceps

traps

shoulders

i dont know if the photos show it very well, not really fussed as its what i see in the mirror which is more important 

pretty much doing 2 day week work outs, consisting of deads using a trap bar for 20reps each work out, chins, dips, standing military shoulder press, bench, grip work, calfs,

my standing shoulder press has hit a platueo though so am going to try a seated dumbell version next session.

anyhow the photos :

on the left is before and the right is now.


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice progress buddy - keep it up, can definately see some nice definiation/size going on.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

How did you manage to get a 40 inch measurement for your chest mate? Seems wrong to me...


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

looking good mate keep doing what you are doing because its working


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

DaPs said:


> How did you manage to get a 40 inch measurement for your chest mate? Seems wrong to me...


Yeh ive thought the same tbh, bit i didnt do my measurements my mate did, measurements were against skin as well of course not through my tshirt.

im gona retake the measurements at some point.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Seems strange because i am bigger than you yet i measured a 37 inch chest on myself lol. My legs look twice as big and are only 1 and a half inches bigger than yours too lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll be getting the tape measure out and checking his girths personally!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> How did you manage to get a 40 inch measurement for your chest mate? Seems wrong to me...


Cos he's broader than you are...

Dale if you get chance bud post up your shoulder measurement - I'd guess about 46in around the shoulders if not more.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Seems strange because i am bigger than you yet i measured a 37 inch chest on myself lol. My legs look twice as big and are only 1 and a half inches bigger than yours too lol.


His measurements sound about right to me and i believe them to be true because i know the person who took them aint a bullsh*tter.

1 and a half inches difference on your thighs is quite a bit of difference, but it dont make them look twice as big mate!

Newkidontheblock is leaner than you are Daps, that may explain it!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Cos he's broader than you are...
> 
> Dale if you get chance bud post up your shoulder measurement - I'd guess about 46in around the shoulders if not more.


How exactly do you measure around the shoulders out of interest??

That just seems like a measurement you could do 20 times and get 20 different readings lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> How exactly do you measure around the shoulders out of interest??
> 
> That just seems like a measurement you could do 20 times and get 20 different readings lol


They should all be fairly similar - its a bit like measuring quads, just pick the widest part.

On mine the widest part is about 3in down from the top of the deal.

Somewhere on the internet there is a chart which shows you where to measure.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Just attempted to measure my shoulders (around)

and its 45" roughly when tense.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> Just attempted to measure my shoulders (around)
> 
> and its 45" roughly when tense.


I wasn't far off


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

hehe, nope. right im going to bed as ive got man flu


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude you gotta stop doing them double guns poses-

your pea shooters aint up to it yet!

arms are getting thicker tho,chest is emerging!

i`m most impressed with the way you waist is losing that shape over the hips.....

btw daps if you work your ass of on deads like my man is doing you`ll get a better shape there too.

FFS dale let me take ya pics in future and make sure youre pumped up for pics.

inspite of that progress is plain to see.

good one dude!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw i dont think i took the original measurement-

memories still hazey from massive amounts of THC for 20 years!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

tooooooooo much THC cos it was you 

anyhow updated measurements taken today by CAL!! lol 

Neck : 15 1/4 *(up 3/4")* Chest : 40" *(same)*

Waist : 32" *(up 1/4"*) Upper Arm : 12 1/4" *(up 1/8th lol)*

Forearm : 11"* (up 5/8ths)* Thighs : 21" ½ *(same but feel bigger)*

Calves : 15 1/4" *(up 1/4")* Shoulders : 45 1/4"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Reps to the pair of you. Good going.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Thought id try and get some newer photos of my legs.

The outer quad has improved i think, looking in the mirror, and the inner bit is getting better.



















I hope Pauluk aint about :S


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i still think you should be taking pics when youre pumped from training and in better light,but nonetheless good progress pics!

6 months time you gonna be looking like brad in fight club(see if `im wrong dudes!)

personally i dont think your pics are doing you justice.

specially of how your chest is coming on....

nearly time to start upping those cals mate and getting more serious about ya food intake.

good stuff mate-wish the others were as serious as you!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my new lat pulldown thingy modelled by the man :lift:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Dude get some rack chins going on.....brilliant for back thickness


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

This thread is SO gay!

:subbed:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> This thread is SO gay!
> 
> :subbed:


Says he with the computer full of 300 animations


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My ex thought I was gay too...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Dude get some rack chins going on.....brilliant for back thickness


i`ve got him doing weighted chins from independent chains from the ceiling which are actually harder.

lat pulldowns are just for a backdown set....

err why is this thread so gay then robbie?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> *i`ve got him doing weighted chins from independent chains from the ceiling which are actually harder*.
> 
> lat pulldowns are just for a backdown set....
> 
> err why is this thread so gay then robbie?


Sounds good dude, I dont know many gyms that have chains hanging from the ceiling but sure it would work well.....If I wanna make it a lil harder than I'll do tricep rope pull downs which prett difficult.....hmmmmmm I might ask the gaffer at work if he can get some chains added in now - never thought of that


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i started getting forearm probs using a chinning bar-

so i figured if i could change the angle i was holding my hands(like swapping a BB for DB`s)it might solve the prob-(all i did was slide some tubing over the chain to make some handles.)

it did and ended up dropping a rep a set at first-

i have tried dipping from them and its fooking impossible lol(for now)

now chinning&dipping with 23kgs round me waist.

defo worth a try mate.:cool:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

[quote=crazycal1;359613

err why is this thread so gay then robbie?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> My ex thought I was gay too...


I'll bet he did....


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I'll bet he did....


boom tish


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> This thread is SO gay!
> 
> :subbed:


You still sour after i pulled out and finished my self off, claiming that i wasnt gay didnt cum.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You weren't going to tell anyone!!

Hows it going anyway buddy?


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

TH&S said:


> I'll bet he did....


PMSL

Damn i need to spread some love before i rep you again lol


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Right, had a bit of time off due to several factors but i tried to keep the diet up, as such ive leveled out at roughly 11.1 stone in the mornings now. and 11.6ish in the evening.

Had a couple of training sessions and thought id chuck up a couple of photos as its been a while, even with some break in training i still think ive gained a bit, got my life a bit more on track so training should come easier now.




























hopefull get some more photos up in a month or 2


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOAR


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You resemble the look of a film star (in a non gay way), lol



Ya know, Brokeback mountain kinda look.

Only joking - you look better than you do in your avvy - keep eating big & sticking to those compounds.

:thumb:


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

lol robbie, you alright?

Chrisj22;

First time ive been refered to broke back mountain  but ive been told by a few other people both in person and photos i look like a certain film star, but not a gay one


----------

